# Hull Pets and Gardens Bev Rd



## steveoHull

Seems as there is 100s of threads about how poor MOST hull pet shops are i decided to post about my brief visit to Hull Pets and gardens
Popped in today for some live food as my local shop is shutting down. The food was cheaper and to my :gasp:shock:gasp: considering this is more of a general pet shop with a good reptile section I never had to search through the boxes to find a good box. Nice little shop. Id recommend a visit


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

I agree it is a nice shop

What is your local?


----------



## Joshh

i was also in their today, it's a great shop with nice staff.


----------



## hullreptilelover

Thanks for the nice comments guys! Its nice to know that what we are trying to do at Hull Pets is the right thing! Although we do a wide range of animals, we are known for and specialise in reptiles, we try to keep all of our customers happy and will always make sure you recieve the correct advice and top notch reptiles etc...
make sure you all ask for me (Becky) when ya next pop in to the shop! Its always nice to put a face to the people I speak to on here! xxxxx :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg

couldn't agree more :no1:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

I always talk to you in there Becky lol I must pop in soon to have a nosey at what you have in  I also need to get some Nutrobal and am having trouble finding any in shops! Will pop down after payday


----------



## hullreptilelover

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I always talk to you in there Becky lol I must pop in soon to have a nosey at what you have in  I also need to get some Nutrobal and am having trouble finding any in shops! Will pop down after payday


Hi hun! Yeah we know who you are! : victory:
Just got some new lizards in so pop in and have a nosey! Got plenty of nutrobal in too! xx


----------



## hullreptilelover

bosshogg said:


> couldn't agree more :no1:


Hi Claire, hows u hun? xx


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

hullreptilelover said:


> Hi hun! Yeah we know who you are! : victory:
> Just got some new lizards in so pop in and have a nosey! Got plenty of nutrobal in too! xx



Don't tell me that, I can't buy any more lol will definately pop in though


----------



## bosshogg

hullreptilelover said:


> Hi Claire, hows u hun? xx



Grand thanks yourself? just sooooo busy must pop down soon, if you need any buns PM me : victory:


----------



## hullreptilelover

bosshogg said:


> Grand thanks yourself? just sooooo busy must pop down soon, if you need any buns PM me : victory:


I'm good ta hun, been really busy with work, gonna send ya a pm bout some bunnies! xxx


----------



## steveoHull

i spoke to you becky although its was kinda hard to recognise you without a snake over your face


----------



## hullreptilelover

steveoHull said:


> i spoke to you becky although its was kinda hard to recognise you without a snake over your face


haha! Yup, that sounds like me! Always got something reptilian in my hands or hanging off me! :2thumb:


----------



## Roni3890

*wanted*

hiya im loomin for a reptile thats good to handle for sale, must be able to fit in a 3ft viv n not need a bigger one, please help me:blush:


----------



## bobbins

*hi*

i would recommend an leopard geko they are small and very easy to handle but the only down side is that they are nocturnal @[email protected]


----------



## bbeefy

i was in today for the first time i was shocked at how cheap everything was and how clean and well kept the reptiles were just so tempting all them great reptiles (now trying to make room for a royal) i spoke to becky and she knows her stuff


----------



## fredfred1968

*bow viv*

many thanks just hunted you down am after a bow fronted vivarium and would like a price back 1300,front 1000+sides, 600 front to back and 1000 high left hand side panel solid if that make sense preferably in beach all dimensions in mm
many thanks


----------



## 7ftAndy

im in at least once a week its such a nice shop and becky is so helpful all the reptiles i have got from her have been in top health just the problem is when i go in i want more n more snakes mostly corns 

(becky its the 7ft stocky bloke who bangs his head alot)


----------



## royalpythonlover

Hi Becky :2thumb:

We visit this shop at least twice three times a month. They always have something in that we like and their stock is always is good condition. You certainly dont have to worry about seeing anything in this shop with mites or any other problems for that matter. 
I'm not sure Becky will recognise me on here, but if I say we have been quite a lot over the past few weeks, and have had a ciggy with her outside a few times now while having a chat. I will say the last time we saw you Becky was when we'd just been to another reptile shop where I had come out crying because the animals were suffering so much, you knew where we meant in seconds without us even mentioning names :whistling2:
I am the one on the crutches and I am always in tow behind a tall guy with peircings and a beard. 
If you know who I am hi, hope to see you again soon. If you have anything new coming in you'll have to let me know, I'll pm you my email etc. so we can keep in touch if you like as after our last chat about boa's and morphs you told me something that I would love to have in my collection :notworthy:

Speak soon :mf_dribble:


----------

